# The Beef In Argentina.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2020/02/beef-argentina


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

One of the very sad thing is that agentinian beef used to be raised on big estancias, now alas 90% is grown on feed-lots.


----------

